
No Javascript Day - edent
http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2013/11/no-javascript-day/
======
J_Darnley
No Javascript Day? Why not make it an eternity? I don't find it to be useful
for anything which couldn't also be done another way.

His first example about webpages deliberately hiding content until some piece
of javascript tells it to run is the most common problem when you run with
javascript disabled.

In my experience the content is there fully formatted and laid-out but that
some designer puts a "display: none" on a section so suddenly I can't see it.
This can be fixed with ease using Firebug, I just disable or delete the
offending style attribute. The javascript that the designer expect to be run
does just the same thing. What is the point of hiding it by default? If you
want it hidden, hide it using javascript when the page loads.

The more extreme example of entire pages being blank also happens. Google's
own blogs and to a lesser extent the blog platform it bought (was that
Blogger?) do this. If I get linked to a page that does it, I just leave. The
content can't have been that good anyway. If it was you would want me to see
it. Although you may have just wanted the hit to your page and because I just
gave you that, why bother showing me anything?

